# Open Weekend!



## TheReptileRoom (Dec 3, 2006)

ANNOUNCEMENT!! We will be holding an open weekend on the 1st and 2nd September in support of the IHS and FBH. We will have guest speakers doing talks on the day, plus an AWESOME BBQ, raffles with great prizes and much more!!

The event will be ticket only at £5 per head per day, with a contribution made to the IHS/FBH!

We hope you will all come along and show your support. A weekend not to be missed!

Please contact us for ticket bookings. More details to follow!!!


----------



## Brittanicus (May 8, 2009)

just booked tickets, the money raised for the IHS and the FBH is going to a great cause. :2thumb:


----------



## TheReptileRoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Thank you Mark  see you there!

Further details -we have confirmed attendance from........

•	Jay Brewer from Prehistoric pets
•	Brian Barczyk from BHB / Snakebytes TV
•	Paul Rowley from the Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine
•	Richard Brooke in representation of the IHS/FBH
•	Kevin Stevens from Coast to Coast Exotics / Zoologic

Plus there will be an AWESOME BBQ, raffles with great prizes, kiddies entertainment including Bouncy Castle, Face painting and much more!!

The event will be pre-booked ticket only at £5 per head per day (children under 10 free admission with a paying adult) We will be donating 50% of all the proceeds raised from the weekend to the IHS/FBH!


----------



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow great line up im sure many of us can't wait to actually meet Brian in person


----------



## TheReptileRoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Call in and get ya tickets!


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Any good pub car parks close by that I can do a layover on???? I will deffo book tickets if we can.... PPPpaaaarrrrrrttttttyyyyy!!!


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

too far for me have a great day


----------



## TheReptileRoom (Dec 3, 2006)

The weekend will soon be here!! Last couple of days now to guarantee your tickets to meet the fab the line up (and us of course!): victory:


----------



## TheReptileRoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Still some tickets left! a great weekend to support our hobby! anyone that hasn't booked already... what are you waiting for! Give us a call or pop in


----------



## BanksyAndAmy (Aug 30, 2012)

TheReptileRoom said:


> Still some tickets left! a great weekend to support our hobby! anyone that hasn't booked already... what are you waiting for! Give us a call or pop in


Hi ya, Can I pay on the door? Have been to you before and its a brilliant place!


----------



## Royalhogs (Apr 18, 2012)

Now on our way home from Blackpool. What an awesome day yesterday! Was a great family day. Our boys loved meeting your croc and tortoise! While we got to chat to Brian and meet all the staff at Reptile Rooms. Well worth the 4.5hr drive. Thanks guys


----------



## TheReptileRoom (Dec 3, 2006)

glad you enjoyed your day!! a thread with pics to follow!


----------

